# What were your kids favorite toys after infanthood?



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2014)

After the mobiles and stuffed toys, and aside from sports equipment, what did they just love to play with?

As a mother of an only child; a son, he just loved-

Sesame Street finger puppets
Racing cars and tracks
Hot wheels
Play Dough
Legos
Evil Kneivel figures, motorcycles and ramps
   and oh, stepping on those things hurt my feet.

Balloons and water balloons; ever been splatted by a water-balloon?

Lite Brite
"Record- Player" and records
Rockem' Sockem"- Robots
Stretch Armstrong
Pop-O-Matic Trouble
Transformers
Electronic Battleship
  We could hardly wait for the kid to go to bed so we and our guests could play with this!

Bikes

Monopoly
Yahtzee
Backgammon
  Don't remember how to play or how I even taught him, but for many months, after supper we played backgammon until he got tired of beating me & refused to play anymore!

Then came Merlin and the Atari Pong.

Would love to see your kids Fav's girl or boy!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 25, 2014)

My daughter loved:

Chatty Cathy doll and Easy Bake oven.

The boys:

Mostly their bikes and remote control cars.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2014)

My daughters loved Baby Beans dolls, and also playing with their Easy Bake Oven and play kitchen appliances .refrigerator/sink  
Etch A Sketch was popular with the kids and so was Twister.
My son loved anything on wheels, and his GI Joe and Batman action figures and all the accessories.
Also, he had a large car race track set up in their playroom.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 10, 2014)

Radishrose, I was splattered by a water balloon just last week! By our son who is 32 and should know better. We were playing in the garden with our grandson aged 2 who is into water balloons in a big way.
Fave toys from the past for our son were, any metal toy cars, Britains animal figures, playdoh, transformers, Lego and Star Wars toys. The girls liked My Little Pony, furry toys, and small keyboards.


----------



## oldman (Aug 11, 2014)

My daughter......Boys. 
My son.............Anything Star Wars. I have a hole basement full of Star Wars stuff still in the original boxes. He keeps telling me that he is going to get it out , but never does.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2014)

oakapple, just last week? I almost envy you! What fun.

oldman, that Starwars stuff is probably worth money!


----------



## oakapple (Sep 7, 2014)

I have kept quite a lot of our childrens toys, and now our grandchildren love playing with them too. They particularly like the books that have their parents names written inside them, it amazes them!


----------



## Josiah (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm ashamed to admit it now, but I grew up during WW2 and toy guns were important to me then. Now I'm all for repealing the 2nd Amendment. Go figure.
In earlier childhood a teddy bear was my constant companion. Remember I was an only child.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 21, 2015)

Chatty Kathy, Don't spill the Beans, Chutes and Ladders, toy guns, socks (not), Operation, Rockem Sockem Robots, Thing maker, Toy oven. Oh so many.

Mine were any cowboy things. My bike. Train set. Model airplanes. Lots of toy cars and trucks. (Real metal). Magic tricks. Yo yos. Gosh, so many things I enjoyed.


----------

